# What model(s) of Janome



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Can a walking pressure foot be used on ? I really like the magnolia 7330 I looked at today. I forgot if the saleslady said a walking foot can be used on it or not? 
Amazon has the 7330 for about 380.00. The best price at a dealer here is 499.00. I do like to piece quilt tops and I think the walking pressure foot would come in handy for that.

At another dealer i found an old Singer 401 in almost perfect condition for $150.00 with a full warranty for a year. I think I am going to go back and get that one for heavier crafts. Then decide on a Janome for all my other easier sewing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You don't need a walking pressure foot if your just gonna piece quilt tops. You only need one if you are gonna do the quilting on the Janome. I have the a HT2008 Janome and I think it's about the same size as the Magnolia. I don't think I could do any large quilting on it because the harp opening is small.

I really love my Janome and have pieced several tops on it. I also have a Singer 401a. I gave 20.00 for it at a flea market, but had to do a lot of cleaning on it. But it sure makes a pretty stitch.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, you can use any "generic" low shank walking foot on the Janome Magnolia 7330, but like Ruby said, you really won't need it for piecing; it IS helpful for straight line quilting. It looks like a very nice machine, nice features for the price.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you google the 401a you will see that there was a walking foot available for it. I don't know how hard it would be to find the right one, but it looks like you can make a low shank one work.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, the 401(a) is a slant shank, and takes a different walking foot (specifically for slant shank machines), but they readily available on ebay for about $20. Regular shank feet will NOT work on a slant shank machine.  There are all kinds of feet available for slant shanks, including the 1/4 guide foot, which IS very helpful for piecing.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Danish that 1/4 guide foot does look handy. I bet you'll need to practice some to get the hang of really piecing with that foot.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Any low shank walking foot will work with the Magnolia. I have one that I interchange between my two Janomes. I could also use it on my Singer 15-91, but I purchased one specifically for straight only stitchers.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Dandish said:


> Well, the 401(a) is a slant shank, and takes a different walking foot (specifically for slant shank machines), but they readily available on ebay for about $20. Regular shank feet will NOT work on a slant shank machine.  There are all kinds of feet available for slant shanks, including the 1/4 guide foot, which IS very helpful for piecing.


This!!!

I do have a walking foot for my 401a. Don't try and use a regular one on it. 

I don't have a walking foot for my Janome low shank but I have one for my New Home high shank.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well for better or worse, I just placed my order on Amazon for a Janome 7330 Magnolia. I bought from an authorized Janome dealer with a 99% rating. Fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

More than likely the only problem you'll have is if you need it worked on. The local dealers can get grumpy when they find out you ordered it from the net. That happened to me last year when I had to have a new foot pedal for mine. He tried to tell me it wasn't an electric problem, (it plugs into the electric outlet in the wall, duh) so it wasn't covered under the warrenty. So I called Janome and they said YES it was covered. Boy he didn't like that. But I ordered mine too, just not from Amazon.

I'm sur


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

When I went shopping at the local sewing stores, I asked all of them if they serviced all types of machines and each store said yes. They all worked on kinds they didn't even sell. So hopefully that won't be an issue. Fingers crossed again! The cheapest one in town was a hundred dollars higher than online.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I know flowergurl, then they wonder why we buy through the internet. I don't know about you, but we are on SS and have a very limited budget so have to buy at the cheapest place.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It came today!! DH helped me unpack it and we got it threaded and sewing in just a few minutes. It works great. Now I just have to learn all the bells and whistles on it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Have fun learning. I love mine.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Where is Angie? She has forgotten more about Janomes than most people will ever know!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new machine. Don't forget to share pictures.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there a way to post pictures here directly, or do they have to be posted on a hosting site such as photobucket first?
I made a receiving blanket with it tonight.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

At the top of the reply box beside the smiley face there is a paper clip. Click on it and it will take you to a Browse drop down box. Just click on one of the browse buttons and it will let you search your pictures. That will post them straight from your computer.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Trying out the pics here. 
First one is my new machine. The second is the first finished project. It is a receiving blanket for my new GD.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It worked, thanks Ruby!! That is much easier.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I've figured out who you are on Facebook flowergurl. 
I like what you're doing.

I sure glad you're happy with your Janome. As others have said, I swear by those machines. 

And while I've not had that model, I've had many along the way.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is a pretty machine, looks like it had the needle up/down on it too. That's the main thing I like about mine.

The only problem I've had with mine is the electric pedal would hang and then started sewing by it's self. But if you have the warranty they will replace it. Mine has the 5 yr. electrical warranty and 25 year warranty on the rest. The dealer I took it to tried to tell me the elect pedal wasn't covered under the elect. warranty. But when I called Janome they said it was, so I got a new pedal. It was replaced with the newer wide one.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone would know you by your porches Angie. :grin:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Ruby, I will watch out for that.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It was funny and kinda scary at the same time. I had been sewing that morning and quit. Then got up and walked across the room. Heard a noise and my machine had started sewing by it's self. I had to turn the switch off to get it to stop.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new machine - it's very cute! Looks like you've already got a running start with it too! Janomes ARE workhorses, think you make a great choice.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Flowergurl, here is mine they almost look like sisters.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I do have a better table for it now. LOL, that was when I first got it and didn't have anything to sit it on.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - I like your Janome also.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie, I do too.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, it does look alike Ruby.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Would these feet work on my Janome, or do they need to be a janome or genric brand?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Low-Sha...948?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item23290002dc


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

they look as if they would work on the Janome. They look like the feet/ruffler I have for my machines.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that "even feed for Viking" is actually a ruffler attachment. I've started with one for a viking I had a long time ago, and it transferred over to the Janome brand, and I used it on a couple of different machines.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Angie!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

You can get a walking foot for 99% of Janome machines. *hint* if you need one for a Singer featherweight, the Janome will work. Just make sure you notice the two different ones--there is a high shank and a low shank.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks farmchix.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

There is also a slant shank, for the slant older singers. How do I know, I found one at a garage sale thinking it would fit my singer 15-90. No it is for a slant, which I now have. I also have a high shank one that fits my New Home 446.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think it's Katskitten who does the refinishing work on the wood cabinets.

I don't want to strip off all the paint on this cabinet and redo the whole thing. The worse is in front of this cabinet. Is there something on the market that I can use to make this look a little better?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Ruby, wrong thread, or not, there is no reason to strip and paint that cabinet, it has a fake veneer on pressed wood and it will not refinish. You could probably sand it slightly and paint it with primer and then semi-gloss.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Liberty'sGirl, I wasn't planning on stripping it. Just thought maybe there was something I could use to touch up the bad spots. I only gave 5.00 for the cabinet and machine. I'm not crazy about that style cabinet. The only reason I like the cabinet is the drawers.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Ruby: I use the Old English oil that is for touch ups. It is really dark in the bottle and will cost you as much as the cabinet did, but I use it a LOT!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought myself a 1/4 guide foot and tried it out today. Love that nice easy seem.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I also won the auction I posted about above. I can't wait to try them out and play with them.  Someone tried to snipe it from me in the last 2 secs, but they didn't bid enough. LOL


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new toys - I've got a few sewing accessories in transport right now - always fun getting the box and opening it up to see what exactly you ended up with.

My most recent score was a box of Misc Singer(?) and other attachments. I could tell in the picture that along with some Singer run of the mill attachments, there was a set of vintage Viking feet. Got the lot for about half the price they would have sold if the seller had advertized them as Viking.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet deal Macybaby.


----------

